
Output visualizations to SVG rather than PDF - sgoraya
http://rockthecode.io/blog/using-svg-build-better-reports/
======
jstewartmobile
This all works very nicely until it's time for back-end rendering and/or
sanitation. At that point, it becomes a shotgun-wedding to wkhtmltopdf, React
server-side rendering, bespoke Node scripts w/ SVG DOM subsitutes, or all of
the above.

Nobody's going to notice five more dependencies out of the hundreds already in
package.json, and everyone already drank the kool-aid on a gig of RAM and a
supercomputer as table-stakes for generating a five-page PDF, so go for it!

